# Prime rib advice



## brianh (Nov 24, 2016)

Want to do one Christmas. But I've never done before. Boneless I assume. Care to give me tips? I've been requested to have a traditional pan gravy with it. 

Roast?
Sous vide?
Grill?
Some combo of the above?

Hit me!

Thanks!


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 24, 2016)

Salt pepper chopped garlic and herb rub then roast it at 225 for a traditional prime rib.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 24, 2016)

Based on my experience from a few years ago, don't. Pick another main course.

Your guests will be used to ordering prime rib at a restaurant where you can specify exactly what you want - rare, medium-rare, medium (or, the horror, well done) - and you are not going to be able to do this. Your prime rib will be essentially one degree of doneness. So, unless everyone is going to be happy with whatever you cook, you are setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## brianh (Nov 24, 2016)

$&)$! Fair point and a concern. Degree of doneness preferences will vary. Now what? I was shot down on a braise by the boss (wife) who wants a more traditional roast. But some guests will want it above the med rare we will want it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 24, 2016)

**** that. Med rare out GTFO!


----------



## brianh (Nov 24, 2016)

Tiger totally effed me up, but he's right. I need a plan B that isn't two roasts.


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 24, 2016)

Do 2 roasts? Sear both and than sous vide. Probably do this the day before than reheat @130/140 resear and serve. Cook one to med rare and one med + nice and easy


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 24, 2016)

Just have a cast iron skillet ready to up cook.


----------



## brianh (Nov 24, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> Just have a cast iron skillet ready to up cook.



That's an intriguing idea. Sear off slices?


----------



## jmgray (Nov 24, 2016)

Sear off slices or slices in a hot oven with au jus the end pieces will be more done than the middle slices also


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 24, 2016)

Brian, I'm not going to add anything that the Rick's haven't said. I suspect Theory has cooked off thousands of pounds of prime rib.

Listen you must young Luke.


----------



## daveb (Nov 24, 2016)

A long (30 min+) rest will help with the more done crowd. Most folks just don't want blood running on their plates. Your ends will be a little more done than the middle, usually enough so to take care of "med". And then like Theory suggested, sear any others individually for "ruined".

I like to ask the butcher to remove the bones and then tie them on the roast - or could do that myself. With some folks it's not prime rib without a bone.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 24, 2016)

How many people is this for? If no more then 8, I would consider a standing rib roast (one rib for two people). Better flavor, plus half of the guest get the pleasure of gnawing away.

Another option is a roasted pork shoulder.


----------



## brianh (Nov 24, 2016)

For 5 peeps plus my 2 year old that eats anything. The ends might please the 2-3 that want it sad, if not I'll do the hot oven thing or pan. Great ideas, thanks, all. I knew I'd get my answers.


----------



## Cashn (Nov 24, 2016)

I have been doing big chunks of meat at high temp between the grill/oven. Theory will know better than me but I think blasting on a grill for sear and then transferring to a high oven will give some nice color and more of a varied degree of doneness. Lower temp will cook it more of the same temp throughout. Different methods for different situations tho. Heavy salt and pepper no matter what you do if you want to cook the whole rib roast intact, this also depends on if your serving with sauce and what kind of sauce.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 24, 2016)

Got a grill? Go with ThEoRy's suggestion then after the roast has rested slice out the center cuts for those who like med. rare. Throw what you need to on the grill to finish for those who don't like med. rare. 

Oh, if you have a charcoal grill you could add a few chunks of hickory wood and smoke them for a few minutes.


----------



## panda (Nov 24, 2016)

Don't invite people who don't eat med rare


----------



## daveb (Nov 24, 2016)

Dad used to say "You can choose your friends but you can't choose your family."

As long as it's an inlaw that want the PR ruint, what can you do?


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 25, 2016)

Curious Rick if you use an alto shamm at work. I salt and pepper my prime rib at least a day before roasting . Roast at 225 to 250 to internal temperature of 127-128. Rest it while I crank the oven. Smear on a paste of garlic, mustard, rosemary, thyme and just a little olive oil . Back in the oven till the crust sizzles. It'll hold on the counter a good while before it goes back in so you have a little flexibility.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 25, 2016)

Very similar to Mrmnms ... have been using slight variations of the America's Test Kitchen approach over the years since it is consistent and easy - just a bit more time consuming (prior to high heat I remove the cord and it goes back in separate to the ribs) ... I save the rib bones (or continue roasting them) for other things. 

Really like the idea of a hot grill or cast iron to cook en pointe as necessary but there are other things being cooked/stage at that point ... but also think those "family members" can have hot dogs ... 

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/americas-test-kitchen-prime-rib-52990621




Mrmnms said:


> Curious Rick if you use an alto shamm at work. I salt and pepper my prime rib at least a day before roasting . Roast at 225 to 250 to internal temperature of 127-128. Rest it while I crank the oven. Smear on a paste of garlic, mustard, rosemary, thyme and just a little olive oil . Back in the oven till the crust sizzles. It'll hold on the counter a good while before it goes back in so you have a little flexibility.


----------



## brianh (Nov 25, 2016)

It's my parents who are the tough ones. My 97 year old grandfather would probably eat it med rare. Not much bothers him, probably why he's 97 and has a girlfriend.


----------



## daveb (Nov 25, 2016)

I like him!


----------



## brianh (Nov 25, 2016)

He's the best. Seen some heavy stuff in his day, especially in a submarine and on aircraft carrier in WW2. 

Still totally with it upstairs, slight pain in one knee, hearing is a little off. That's about it. Drives each day about 30 min to Ironbound district in Newark today pick up his lady friend. Tough German genes and nothing bothers the guy aside from an unkept casino.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 26, 2016)

I'd go for the bone in, with ribs separated, but tied back on for the low and slow roast.
You should also but it a few days early, and wrap it in towels in your fridge, changing every day. It's not aged, but it will intensify the flavor a bit.
After you cook to YOUR desired temp, take it out, let it rest and cool a bit, crank the oven, and then sear the outside at 500 degrees.
Family who wants it cooked more get the two ends. If there are more, cut slices and grill them on a pan or under the broiler or on your gas grill outside (their loss). It's not that much work to accommodate, and everyone gets what they want, and you don't have that big a crowd.
Hasselback potatoes are a great side.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 26, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> I'd go for the bone in, with ribs separated, but tied back on for the low and slow roast.
> You should also but it a few days early, and wrap it in towels in your fridge, changing every day. It's not aged, but it will intensify the flavor a bit.
> After you cook to YOUR desired temp, take it out, let it rest and cool a bit, crank the oven, and then sear the outside at 500 degrees.
> Family who wants it cooked more get the two ends. If there are more, cut slices and grill them on a pan or under the broiler or on your gas grill outside (their loss). It's not that much work to accommodate, and everyone gets what they want, and you don't have that big a crowd.
> Hasselback potatoes are a great side.



Word! Well said Todd


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 26, 2016)

Bone in!

IMHO a standing rib roast which is what we are really talkin about is easy. Prime rib is just that. Prime. 
Too late I'm sure. 
1. Invest in a good probe thermometer and use it
2. Salt way more than you think you need. And salt it early and wrap it with plastic to let the stuff "work"
3. Cook it to barely rare only. If someone want more well done later. Sliced off a piece and dunk it in the gravy/Jus
4. Let it rest!!!! It will continue to get hot for some time on the counter. 

My first one was a three bone. I just put It in a cast iron pan bone side down. 325. Salt and pepper. Cooked until just shy of rare. Let it rest. It was awesome. The nest ones I played w high heat finish and stuff.


----------



## brianh (Nov 26, 2016)

All great advice. Think it will depend on what I can get at decent price at Costco or Restaurant Depot close to Christmas. Not even opposed to a strip loin if price is much better. 

Will salt heavily. I did this one year when I made beef tenderloin, maybe couple days in advance and it was well seasoned. 

Gonna do low and slow then sear in a skillet or under broiler. Herb crust. Make a bit of jus Or gravy from drippings and stock. Worth it to throw some veg in the bottom on the pan for the sauce?

I've been requested to make roasted root veg as a side. Probably will include potatoes in there. Bake some fresh rolls.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 28, 2016)

my wife just asked me to cook the same thing for Dec 25. Costco for sure around here..i cant afford anywhere else.


----------

